# Kuhn fertiliser sower *Problems*



## jambo (Jun 28, 2011)

i have had a kuhn fertiliser spreader for ages now, a few months ago the gears went in the gearbox, i sent it away to get fixed and since it came back it it hasnt worked as well, i also noticed that it spins in a direction that throws the grains at the guard before throwing them into the field therefore losing speed, and width, i think they put the gears in wrong and the metal disk spins in the wrong direction, i was looking to know would this be possible????


----------

